# Betta fish contest winners paintings!



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Hi everyone! So awhile ago, @betta4ever! requested that I post the winners betta paintings! And, sorry that this is so late. And now, post!

These are the October 2021 winners!

@Eridanus with Moroz Rosett, Male, Hellboy HMPK 










@MyBettaUno with Alani, Female koi 










@BTanaka05! with Pearl, female veiltail










@X skully X with Trinity, female










Honorable mention: @Karen22 with her male veiltail










Congrats to everyone!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Now to the November 2021 winner:

@splishysplashy with Spike!










Congrats to you too, @splishysplashy!


----------



## Gbay (Dec 15, 2021)

wow!!! good job on the paintings!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Gbay said:


> wow!!! good job on the paintings!


Thank you. 🥰


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

They era so cool!! Congrats everyone!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Awesome 💜


----------



## BTanaka05! (Aug 11, 2021)

These look great!!


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

Another thing like this would be fun. I’ll have to keep a eye out for things like this.


----------

